# Anyone interested in a color wheel game?



## UtahsRebel (Mar 17, 2009)

Quite simple, the posted pictures need to follow the color wheel.

First person posts a picture with the main subject being yellow, next orange, next person red, next person violet, then blue and finally green and then you start around again.

I'll start with yellow.




Orange comes next.


----------



## maulrat (Mar 18, 2009)

This sounds like fun.  Not so easy for me to find in my gallery but here's my Orange =D






next is Red.


----------



## UtahsRebel (Mar 18, 2009)

Maulrat, I really like the treatment you did on this.


----------



## Kish (Mar 18, 2009)

My red contribution...





Next is violet


----------



## UtahsRebel (Mar 19, 2009)

Kish, that is some great macro! What type of flower is this?


----------



## maulrat (Mar 19, 2009)

UtahsRebel said:


> Maulrat, I really like the treatment you did on this.


 
Thanks.  I'm glad u like


----------



## UtahsRebel (Mar 19, 2009)

Here's a violet




So who's got a Blue?


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 19, 2009)

Blue


----------



## Kish (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks, its a Dalia.

Here is Green - a frozen bamboo tree....


----------



## maulrat (Mar 20, 2009)

Here's green-yellow; a cactus from San Diego






Next is back to Yellow


----------



## UtahsRebel (Mar 21, 2009)

Yellow




Next is Orange


----------



## Kish (Mar 30, 2009)

Koh Samui, Thailand


----------



## maulrat (Mar 30, 2009)

Leonard Knight; creator of Salvation Mountain near the Salton Sea






Next is Violet (purple)


----------



## UtahsRebel (Mar 31, 2009)

Kish, that looks so peaceful. It would be grand to be able to escape there to watch the sunset.

Maulrat, I googled Leonard. Sounds like he has had a very interesting life. Do you know him?


Violet




Now how about a blue?


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 31, 2009)

Why do I always get blue?









green is next


----------



## chris miss (Mar 31, 2009)

Here's a green tree frog. 







Yellow is next.

Christine


----------



## UtahsRebel (Apr 1, 2009)

Josh, I don't know why you always get blue but I have been staring at your last shot for about 5 minutes now, wondering what in the world it could be. Give me a hint, please??

Chris, cute little fella you found there! So nice of him to pose for you.


----------



## Kish (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## chris miss (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks, Utah. I think Josh's blue pic is a bottle cap. I passed over it the first time and didn't know what it was either. Then, after studying it, it came to me. Great shot!


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 1, 2009)

UtahsRebel said:


> I have been staring at your last shot for about 5 minutes now, wondering what in the world it could be. Give me a hint, please??





chris miss said:


> I think Josh's blue pic is a bottle cap. I passed over it the first time and didn't know what it was either. Then, after studying it, it came to me. Great shot!



Yes, it is a bottle cap (on a highly polished aluminum block).

Thanks.


----------



## UtahsRebel (Apr 1, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> Yes, it is a bottle cap (on a highly polished aluminum block).
> 
> Thanks.



Oh duh! Now I see it. Funny how sometimes the answer is so obvious when someone else tells you what it is.


----------



## maulrat (Apr 2, 2009)

UtahsRebel said:


> Maulrat, I googled Leonard. Sounds like he has had a very interesting life. Do you know him?


 
Some friends and I were bored one weekend so we decided to take a photography trip out to the Southern California desert where we found the Salton Sea.  There were some nice abandoned places.  Our favorite was stumbling upon Salvation Mountain where we met Leonard Knight.  This guy has been there around 26 years and continues to build his mountain for his love of God.  I'm not a very religious person but I give a lot of respect to Leonard and his dedication to his beliefs.


----------



## UtahsRebel (Apr 2, 2009)

Orange


----------



## maulrat (Apr 2, 2009)

*Red*


----------



## chris miss (Apr 3, 2009)

*VIOLET*





Blue is next.


----------



## DblArrow (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## UtahsRebel (Apr 11, 2009)

Green




And here we are back at yellow again.


----------



## rGrandy (May 3, 2009)




----------



## Josh66 (May 3, 2009)

Red


----------



## kalmkidd (May 3, 2009)

violet





Blue next.

dont mind the fast edit lol..


----------



## Kimberly81 (May 7, 2009)

blue


----------



## UtahsRebel (May 30, 2009)

Green


----------



## JayMay (Oct 14, 2009)

Alrighty, here goes yellow.


----------

